
Great Firewall architects fingered for GitHub attack - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/31/github_ssl_man_in_the_middle_attack/
======
crymer11
In reference to the White House petition to bar entry into the US to those
involved in Internet censorship:

    
    
      This petition – which has now amassed over 9,000 signatures
      and could theoretically end up influencing US policy – 
      calls...
    

Only ~91,000 signatures to go. The Register has a previous article referencing
the same petition when it had approx. 7000 signatures. 1) Do they not realize
the petition is currently still under 10K signatures? 2) Do they not realize
that these petitions are essentially meaningless?

